# Windows 7 Beta Public Release Gets Delayed Due to Heavy Traffic



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just under an hour after the public release of the Windows 7 beta was expected to launch, there has been an update on the Windows 7 Blog, as to why the beta has not been made available yet:



> Due to very heavy traffic we're seeing as a result of interest in the Windows 7 Beta, we are adding some additional infrastructure support to the Microsoft.com properties before we post the public beta. We want to ensure customers have the best possible experience when downloading the beta, and I'll be posting here again soon once the beta goes live. Stay tuned! We are excited that you are excited!



So far as we know, the beta was scheduled to be released to the public at 12pm PST (Pacific Standard Time) on the official Windows 7 website. For now though, we wait.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 9, 2009)

Dam traffic, that's why I'm getting like 20kb/s when I'm supposed to get 1.5MB/s


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 9, 2009)

Either their Win-servers weren't up to the task, or this is just typical poor Microsoft planning.  :shadedshu


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

mdm-adph said:


> Either their Win-servers weren't up to the task, or this is just typical poor Microsoft planning.  :shadedshu



I'd go with the second one


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 9, 2009)

where at http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx

can i download Windows 7, i can't see it


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> where at http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx
> 
> can i download Windows 7, i can't see it



Did you not read my article? 
The release to the public has been delayed, so you wont find a link there as they havent put one up yet.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Did you not read my article?
> The release to the public has been delayed, so you wont find a link there as they havent put one up yet.



damn maybe i should wake up, so i can read better 

sorry


----------



## wolf2009 (Jan 9, 2009)

they should have used a *TORRENT* ! 

Grow up MS, move along with the times !


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Download speeds seem to be fine. Seem to be a few probs with drop outs. But when I was trying to sign up earlier, it seemed to be the server which handles the license keys that was having the problem.


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Did you not read my article?
> The release to the public has been delayed, so you wont find a link there as they havent put one up yet.





HOW come I can't download it I am on the webpage but, I don't see the link for it???


----------



## NympH (Jan 9, 2009)

http://keznews.com/5193_Windows_7_Beta_1Build_7000_available_for_download


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 9, 2009)

NympH said:


> http://keznews.com/5193_Windows_7_Beta_1Build_7000_available_for_download



U earn a big thanks.


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 9, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> U earn a big thanks.






It is corrupted. I had the same error as twenty other poople that posted they had the error under the post in the comments?? Thank you for trying maybe.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 9, 2009)

truehighroller1 said:


> It is corrupted. I had the same error as twenty other poople that posted they had the error under the post in the comments?? Thank you for trying maybe.



Well i'm gonna try anyway.


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 9, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> Well i'm gonna try anyway.




Well that is fine but, don't come back here saying it works knowing it doesn't just to be a butthead.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 9, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> they should have used a *TORRENT* !
> 
> Grow up MS, move along with the times !



They'd probably think using a torrent would make them pirates.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just an update from Microsoft:



> Thanks for your interest in the Windows 7 Beta. The volume has been phenomenal—we're in the process of adding more servers to handle the demand. We're sorry for the delay and we'll re-post the Beta as soon as we can ensure a quality download experience.



Looks like it wont be up today, as they have removed, "come back on 9th Jan".


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm waiting...


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2009)

*+1*



wolf2009 said:


> they should have used a *TORRENT* !
> 
> Grow up MS, move along with the times !



Duh, exactly. What I was gonna say there Wolf, but you got there first. 

I'm sick of hearing that "the server was down due to excessive demand". With torrents, the download performance simply gets better the more demand there is. GET WITH IT.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

i got my "Windows  Beta 64-bit Product Key" 




i have clipped the key out 

If you need help getting a Beta key the legal way maybe this blog can help you:

How-To receive a valid Windows 7 key | Helmers Blog


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 10, 2009)

w2k = best OS ever. 
Sorry, just had to say that. 

But i guess alot of people will enjoy windows 7, but one question, what happens to Vista?
Or am i missing something here?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

u2konline said:


> w2k = best OS ever.
> Sorry, just had to say that.
> 
> But i guess alot of people will enjoy windows 7, but one question, what happens to Vista?
> Or am i missing something here?



2k and XP is one of the best OS's i have been using, i really don't like Vista even i am using it daily at the place i am working with computers.

i fall in love with Win 7 the first time i tried it out, i just have a little problem sometimes then i was trying to delete files, it was 'cause i have disabled UAC and "Run As Administrator" but then i just opened up secpol.msc and now i got access to delete the file/files.

but hey what can you expect from a Pre-Beta and Beta Versions of a Operation System?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> i got my "Windows  Beta 64-bit Product Key"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I did all the steps and I get the error over and over.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Hey, I did all the steps and I get the error over and over.



just refresh the page over and over and over again i think i did it about 10-50 times until the 64-bit screen showed my key.

some says it's easier to get the 64-bit key then 32-bit key, but i don't know i also heard that u can use 32bit key on Win7 64bit Beta but i havn't heard confirme about that yet and the same goes for 64-bit key should work on 32bit aswell.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> just refresh the page over and over and over again i think i did it about 10-50 times until the 64-bit screen showed my key.
> 
> some says it's easier to get the 64-bit key then 32-bit key, but i don't know i also heard that u can use 32bit key on Win7 64bit Beta but i havn't heard confirme about that yet and the same goes for 64-bit key should work on 32bit aswell.



Ok, I think my F5 key is going to be broken before tonight is over.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Ok, I think my F5 key is going to be broken before tonight is over.



 then it means u pushing it too hard or too easier 

but if it's redirect you to microsoft.com maybe all the keys have been taken or there server is too much loaded, and i will not think about loaded with what


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> then it means u pushing it too hard or too easier
> 
> but if it's redirect you to microsoft.com maybe all the keys have been taken or there server is too much loaded, and i will not think about loaded with what



Im giving up for tonight. I have hit F5 so many times my fingers hurt.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 10, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Im giving up for tonight. I have hit F5 so many times my fingers hurt.



oki, then you can try later maybe, i did mean to hurt you by making some fun in my previous tread i hope u cool with it


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Hey, I did all the steps and I get the error over and over.



I did all the steps too...I end up at a page that says:

We're sorry, the page you requested cannot be found.

This is usually after about 10-20 refreshes tho...maybe it's too late tonight to get a key...


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 10, 2009)

u2konline said:


> w2k = best OS ever.
> Sorry, just had to say that.
> 
> But i guess alot of people will enjoy windows 7, but one question, what happens to Vista?
> Or am i missing something here?



Vista was an excellent OS just everyone felt like hating on the fact that most companies didn't have proper drivers out on time.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Error*

*The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.*

ERR I want a key!!!!


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 10, 2009)

I kno so do i, i have been waiting forever and pressing the f5 key for so long... arrrgg microsoft... is there going to be a limited number of keys?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Vista was an excellent OS just everyone felt like hating on the fact that most companies didn't have proper drivers out on time.



It is an excellent OS, but it took a lot of patching from day one and a service pack to get it to be that way. I used it from release day, and did a lot of fighting, mind you with new hardware, new drivers, etc. It would be stupid things like my mic not working at all with the x-fi, or crap performance from ati drivers (I had ATI for my first year w/vista). Instability, etc, it was all there, and I half expected it remembering the days of XP when it was a new OS, that took many updates and 2-3 service packs depending on who you talk to, to get it where it is today. Drivers are always an issue, and always will be, but they are always improving too, it's a give-and-take in this industry. Vista x64 is what really won me over, been running it since March of 08, and I gotta say it has been very solid, I never tried it pre SP1, but post SP1 was an overall great experience.

7 impresses me greatly because it seems like MS listened and actually took the time to chisel a good base (vista), down to something that is a well tuned os. I'm excited to see this become a reality and hit retail with a bang, so far it seems to be doing quite well, and I hope it keeps that way. I think MS learned a lot from Vista, good and bad, and we'll get to reap some pretty good rewards from that OS. I will keep it as a backup if 7 beta has issues I no longer wanna deal with, like PunkBuster, but for now I'm pretty damn content.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> I kno so do i, i have been waiting forever and pressing the f5 key for so long... arrrgg microsoft... is there going to be a limited number of keys?



2.5 million iirc.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jan 10, 2009)

crud... when is microsoft offically going to release the product keys? does anyone know?


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2009)

*I'll second that*



Kursah said:


> It is an excellent OS, but it took a lot of patching from day one and a service pack to get it to be that way...



Yeah, I agree with everything there, Kursah. I bought it in March07 and it was still very much a beta and ended up staying with XP until last October. Vista has now had so many patches that it's great. For me, it boots up more quickly than XP and seems to have less niggly problems, as well. I love the Aero interface, too. Even on old hardware, such as a 1.8GHz P4 it didn't run too badly and was much faster than previously.

My main gripe until recently, was that DirectX performance (framerate) was much better in XP (we're talking 130fps v 85fps here, typically on TrackMania) which I found when I benchmarked the two with the same hardware and game settings. However, on a few informal tests recently, even that problem seems to have been finally ironed out and it games very smoothly. Incidentally, I tried Fallout 3 on the 64-bit version and it seemed even faster there, too. I'm gonna do a more thorough check soon.

It's just that now unfortunately, the VISTA=CRAP mentality has set in and there's no budging it with the great unwashed, hence the complete change of name. I would have liked the next OS to be called Vista SE or similar - something that keeps the Vista name, which I always liked.


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 10, 2009)

binsky3333 said:


> crud... when is microsoft offically going to release the product keys? does anyone know?



Puma's way works, it took me alot of patience and about 200-300 clicks of the f5 button and I got a 64bit key and it is valid, I activated my copie of 64bit that I downloaded from the direct Microsoft link that Microsoft leaked on purpose when this whole thing started so some peolpe like me would be happy and apparently it seems as if some one leaked these links for the keys as well from Microsoft because they are dishing them out and activating them they have to know I mean they are seeing these activations coming across and the keys adding up to I am 110% sure of this because I work around servers and there are people watching the logs and what not. Just keep pressing f5 if you want one of these 2.5Million keys, that I am sure will go fast.


----------



## mep916 (Jan 10, 2009)

Windows 7 Public Beta 32 bit Download

Windows 7 Public Beta 64 bit Download

The links are to ISOs directly from MS.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 10, 2009)

Patience is a virtue!  I've dled it today, keyed it and activated.  By the way,  try flashget on those links,  it will help!


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2009)

*Truncated 32-bit downloads*

*Just so you all know, the 32-bit link results in a truncated download of about 210MB or so - it changes every time I tried.*

I used the latest Firefox too, so it's not an IE gremlin causing this. I've found the same thing with 32-bit links from other sites, so don't waste your time trying.

The 64-bit link works just fine.

Might be a good idea to wait until Microsoft fix their server capacity problem. Or just torrent the damn thing...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm downloading at maximum speed (300KB/s) without any download manager.


----------



## mep916 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm currently burning the 64 bit version. It's ~3.2GB. Haven't bothered to check out the 32 bit package.


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2009)

*Plextor burner makes coasters. Reliably.*

Oh and the 64-bit iso I did get I can't burn - my intermittently malfunctioning out of warranty Plextor 760A rubbish burner is making coasters again - Nero burns, but fails the verify several times over now.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 10, 2009)

Alright, but i don't get it, what is going on with Vista, or is people suppose to upgrade from vista to windows 7?


----------



## johnspack (Jan 10, 2009)

Vista is ME,  upgrade....


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

Vista x64 is good stuff, takes a little work and tweaking, but beyond that it's a very solid OS. 7 x64 beta 1 (7000) is amazing for a beta. Almost as solid as current Vista. UAC is more tunable, if you turn it all the way down/off it doesn't have a nagging message that it's off, etc. Though I used a Vista tuner program on all my Vista installs, it was more basic tweaks than anything.

7 seems to be more about ease of use and speed, which is great considering I still feel they have a very solid base, Vista. We wouldn't be here right now without Vista, or if say Vista never happened and we were going from XP to 7 which I guess would be 6 (lol), there would be a lot of pissing and moaning, DX10 would be new in 7, unoptimized, games not ready, hardware not ready, etc...just think, even you nay-sayers out there how differently things would be of Vista didn't exist....personally I think we'd re-enter 2007 in some areas...what if the 8800GTS 320/640 was still stop dog with the 2900XT on it's heels! Crazy to think that way...I'm really bored atm lol!


----------



## mep916 (Jan 10, 2009)

qubit said:


> Oh and the 64-bit iso I did get I can't burn - my intermittently malfunctioning out of warranty Plextor 760A rubbish burner is making coasters again - Nero burns, but fails the verify several times over now.



You can run the OS in a VM if your optical drive crapped out. I used PowerISO to burn the image.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 10, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Hey, I did all the steps and I get the error over and over.



how long does the key last? the pubilc verison is that build 7000?


----------



## mep916 (Jan 10, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> the pubilc verison is that build 7000?



yes


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2009)

*When everything just WORKS...*



mep916 said:


> You can run the OS in a VM if your optical drive crapped out. I used PowerISO to burn the image.



I had wanted to run it native, but I might just do that. I've probably got another burner kicking around here somewhere if I look hard enough. lol.

I've also got the first ever dual layer burner model released, in this rig but disconnected (the Lite-On SOHW 832S from 2004 for the train spotters among us) that does actually work properly, but isn't _quite_ Vista compatible and has trouble reading discs sometimes.

Awe heck, now I think about it, these problems could also be my motherboard or it's drivers. Time to get into troubleshooting mode. Again.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 10, 2009)

mep916 said:


> yes



i dont need to download it then i download this 3 days again, and u can turn off the UAC alerts in vista its really ezy u dont need a hack


----------



## Cptnyr (Jan 10, 2009)

Would i be installing this as a whole new os im a bit confused and i want to try it.


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2009)

Cptnyr said:


> Would i be installing this as a whole new os im a bit confused and i want to try it.



Yes, it's a whole new version of Windows, in beta form. Put it on a separate drive with nothing else on it to try it out.


----------



## mep916 (Jan 10, 2009)

Cptnyr said:


> Would i be installing this as a whole new os im a bit confused and i want to try it.



You can run it in a Virtual machine, or create a new partition using Acronis, a Linux Live CD or other methods, and run it off a boot menu. In other words, you don't have to overwrite your current OS to try it out.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 10, 2009)

i use it as my only os, i didnt like vista when it came out and xp just looks gay


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 10, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> i got my "Windows  Beta 64-bit Product Key"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 thank you just got mine


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 10, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> how long does the key last? the pubilc verison is that build 7000?



August 1 2009.....


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 10, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> thank you just got mine



How long refreshing did it take to get it?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 10, 2009)

I used c4c (check 4 changes ) plug in for FireFox ....https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3028

took maybe 3 refreshes with it at 5 secs .....


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 10, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I used c4c (check 4 changes ) plug in for FireFox ....https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3028
> 
> took maybe 3 refreshes with it at 5 secs .....



Hav refreshed way more than that 

Were you refreshing on this url:

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/enus/default.aspx

?


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 10, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> August 1 2009.....



Cheers, plenty of time to test (install) then.

Download pooped @ 1.6GB and firefox couldn't resume.. Well speed was good 350KB/s, while it lasted. Torrent to the rescue and 50.8% data was fine. Like it has been mentioned before, they really should offer torrent option for anything big. No wait/slots/disconnects/corrupt data, it just works. And they get the added plus of way less bandwith usage as people give a big part back.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Hav refreshed way more than that



I've refreshed for hours  (well not constantly, but at least a 100 times over many hours).


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just setup ff and cfc to autmatically refresh but I get the feeling I'm not going anywhere  . Do I need silverlight installed or something?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 10, 2009)

no sliver light here just registered at technet then did like you guys refresh after refresh for like an hour then installed c4c and like 3 refreshes later got my 64bit key.

Here is proof,you guys did use a legal email when you registered ,I have 1 more email i could use and give that key to you ....But i have a feeling all the public keys are the same...will see.....


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 10, 2009)

Keep getting sent to smart error page followed by live search after roughly 10 refreshes. 
This sucks.

But the actual page you were refreshing with c4c, was it:

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/productkeys/win7-64/enus/default.aspx


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 10, 2009)

try to re copy paste the link for from helmers ,I am going to try my other email account and see if i get s diff key.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 10, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> try to re copy paste the link for from helmers ,I am going to try my other email account and see if i get s diff key.



Plz PM me it if you get one, I cant just leave c4c either cus every now and then it drops out to a search engine so I have to repaste link.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 10, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Hav refreshed way more than that
> 
> Were you refreshing on this url:
> 
> ...



holy smokes i just got 5 more keys from this link..try it guys.

Windows 7 Beta 64-bit Product Key

You may use the following product key to activate your evaluation copy of Windows 7 Beta 64-bit.

Product key: JYDV8-H8VXG-7PT-6BJPB-X4

Please print this page for your records.

Downloading the Windows 7 Beta could take a few hours. The exact time will depend on your provider, bandwidth and traffic. The good news is that once you start the download, you won’t have to answer any more questions – you can walk away while it finishes. If it gets interrupted, it’ll restart where it left off. See this FAQ for details.

NOTICE ABOUT THE H.264/AVC VISUAL STANDARD. This software includes H.264/MPEG-4 AVC visual compression technology. MPEG LA, L.L.C. requires this notice:
THIS PRODUCT IS LICENSED UNDER THE AVC PATENT PORTFOLIO LICENSE FOR THE PERSONAL AND NON-COMMERCIAL USE OF A CONSUMER TO (i) ENCODE VIDEO IN COMPLIANCE WITH AVC STANDARD (“AVC VIDEO”) AND/OR (ii) DECODE AVC VIDEO THAT WAS ENCODED BY A CONSUMER ENGAGED IN A PERSONAL AND NON-COMMERICAL ACTIVITY AND/OR WAS OBTAINED FROM A VIDEO PROVIDER LICENSED TO PROVIDE AVC VIDEO. NO LICENSE IS GRANTED OR SHALL BE IMPLIED FOR ANY OTHER USE. ADDITIONAL INFORMATION MAY BE OBTAINED FROM MPEG LA, L.L.C SEE HTTP://WWW.MPEGLA.COM


----------



## KainXS (Jan 10, 2009)

you need to edit your post, I'm very very sure its against forum rules.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 10, 2009)

KainXS said:


> you need to edit your post, I'm very very sure its against forum rules.



edit what ? i already did.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 10, 2009)

seems getting a key works now


----------



## AsRock (Jan 10, 2009)

Just worked for me numberus times just willl not let me get image from the download button lol.

Post from another thread work like a treat


oli_ramsay said:


> Just got my valid key (using this method: http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-to-receive-a-valid-windows-7-key)
> 
> Does anyone know when this beta will expire?  And does anyone know the answer to this: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1150613&postcount=179 ?


----------



## KainXS (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah it just sits there after you hit the button, guess the servers are down



H82LUZ73 said:


> edit what ? i already did.


Oh you took the last two, sry

they gave me the same key as you, wth


----------



## X800 (Jan 10, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I used c4c (check 4 changes ) plug in for FireFox ....https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3028
> 
> took maybe 3 refreshes with it at 5 secs .....



I got 32bit key just like that but refreshed atleast 15 times and poff it was there.If i install this over my vista installation , can i then install win 7 retail over the beta or is it just best to try on a other computer.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 10, 2009)

I got my 64 bit key !!! now I just gotta find a place to download windows 7 beta...


----------



## Cptnyr (Jan 10, 2009)

i finished the download how do i install it now?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

Burn the ISO to a DVD.

More info here: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/beta-installation-instructions.aspx


----------



## Cptnyr (Jan 10, 2009)

ok i did a clean install 7 is now my only os. My motherboard cd wouldnt run but it doesnt seem to really matter.

I love 7 so far


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

I did the same, my main and only OS at this moment is 7 Beta 7000 x64. So far so good, there are a few things that'll get annoying like if you turn UAC off you lose gadgets, I'm sure that'll get patched tho. And if you play any games online that use PunkBuster be ready for a possible suprise and a new error. Nothing can be done till PB is patched to properly ID 7 and allow it.

Enjoy! And report any findings you have, we all need to do this. I'm planning on sending a bunch of feedback MS's way, they're nice enough to give me beta 1 w/key for free, I'll send them some feedback, 7 is impressive enough I want it to stay that way!


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 10, 2009)

Windows 7 has been promoted to my new main os


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jan 10, 2009)

if i install the new windows 7 beta over my current windows will i be able to revert back to my current windows after the beta? and also will i have to reinstall every or anything once i install 7 onto my C:, becuase oddly enoguh it doesnt like my G: drive.


----------



## silkstone (Jan 10, 2009)

I can;t get it from the M$ servers but getting it from mediafire. Don;t suppose anyone could get me a 64-bit key for when i install? PM me, thx.

[Edit] got a key - one of the links on this tread finally worked - thx guys.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 10, 2009)

If you upgrade Vista to 7 it will overwrite critical system files, so no you won't just be able to revert back. I think at that point if you wanted to go back to Vista you'd have to do a fresh install. I'd say back up your profile and documents, saved games, etc and do a fresh install of 7. I have yet to do an upgrade from one os to the other, at least that I can recall atm.


----------



## Stonesour767 (Jan 10, 2009)

well ive just ordered a 500Gb that should be coming next wednesday. to be honest ill wait till then


----------



## meaintsmart (Jan 11, 2009)

Finally downloading after half an hour of trying to download it. It turns out that you have to use IE to download it. -_-


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

downloading right now


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2009)

meaintsmart said:


> Finally downloading after half an hour of trying to download it. It turns out that you have to use IE to download it. -_-



Ha, I'm downloading it now but wish I had checked this thread again before I tried to. I was using Google Chrome (only use IE7 when loading iRacing) but it would never go past the loading animation just before the actual download.

Finally came to me that perhaps Microsoft want you to use THEIR tools to get THEIR os haha.

I was planning on going to Vista64 later this week but I guess I don't have to do that now since I can try out Windows7 (which I was already 90% sure I'd buy since I love Vista already) and get 64Bit for free for a few months until it's time to buy.

I wonder though and I highly doubt this, but does Windows7 32Bit still have the same ram limitation that all other 32Bit OS from Microsoft have? Is that an actual 32Bit issue or the way the OS addresses that?

If not then I'm going to buy another harddrive and make my total 3 with the new one having only Windows7 and programs on it. Right now I've got Vista 32Bit on a seperate drive with only programs and OS and a second drive with everything else on it. If I have to I'll buy another drive on Monday from newegg along with at least 4 more Gigs of ram 

Thanks,

Kei


----------



## qubit (Jan 11, 2009)

*It's the hardware*



Kei said:


> I wonder though and I highly doubt this, but does Windows7 32Bit still have the same ram limitation that all other 32Bit OS from Microsoft have? Is that an actual 32Bit issue or the way the OS addresses that?



All 32-bit Windows versions will have this issue, because it's due to the way PC hardware is designed. 64-bit is the only way to break this limit without RAM paging.


----------



## Kei (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks quibit, that's what I thought but just wanted to make sure.

29 minutes left


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 11, 2009)

I keep getting an install error file corruption...anyone else getting the file ok ?


----------



## Binge (Jan 11, 2009)

600kb/s downloads.  Microsoft is doing a good job.  People still having errors?  Have you used IE?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

is there anyway to install this without burning it to a DVD? I don't have any more dvds and don't have the money to spend on any right now


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks i just downloaded 64 and 32 ..I will be installing on my Pent III laptop very soon.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 11, 2009)

u2konline said:


> w2k = best OS ever.
> Sorry, just had to say that.
> 
> But i guess alot of people will enjoy windows 7, but one question, what happens to Vista?
> Or am i missing something here?



agree and best os win xp


----------



## cr41gey (Jan 11, 2009)

just like to say that vista should've never been, windows7 was the next target after xp, but as we all know microsoft and planning dont go well together!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 11, 2009)

Binge said:


> 600kb/s downloads.  Microsoft is doing a good job.  People still having errors?  Have you used IE?



yep,gonna try the other computer for downloading and recording this.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 11, 2009)

I've had a 640GB drive lying around for over a month, now its finally going to get some use. 


*UPDATE!*

*Windows Blog*


> Due to an enormous surge in demand, the download experience was not ideal so we listened and took the necessary steps to ensure a good experience. We have clearly heard that many of you want to check out the Windows 7 Beta and, as a result, we have decided remove the initial 2.5 million limit on the public beta for the next two weeks (thru January 24th). During that time you will have access to the beta even if the download number exceeds the 2.5 million unit limit.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 11, 2009)

so far i am liking windows 7 had a hard time with getting the driver to my Wireless adapter installed but it is working fine now. seems to be alittle slower then XP but better then Vista


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 11, 2009)

Typing this from Windows 7  

I have a Sound blaster Fatal1ty Xtreme gamer sound card and I am wondering if the windows vista 64 bit drivers will work with Windows 7 64 bit?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey some people might be intrested in this.

Plus Patch V6 for Windows 7

http://keznews.com/5218_Windows_7_Plus_Patch_V6


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 11, 2009)

this was for the sound drivers for my sound card.

Ok the Vista 64-bit drivers work for Windows 7 64-bit *BUT* You have to run the drivers with the Troubleshoot compatiblity mode by Right clicking on the driver you downloaded then select Vista/XP depending on what driver version it is.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 11, 2009)

You just go to device manager nick.

You can do with with 2k,xp,2003 and vista drivers.

Some drivers you will need to rip out of the install file the .exe

install winrar and open the .exe with that program.

Most of the time you can dump out the drivers then install them manually with device manager.


----------



## servermonkey (Jan 11, 2009)

technet FTW!


----------

